#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Пема Рангдрол Ринпоче

## Лакшми

Ринпоче Пема Рандрол следует учению Будды в традиции Лонг Чен Нингтик и Чоцок Цогле Ринчен Тренгва. 
Четыре месяца в каждом году он проводит в строгом ретрите в Гималаях, а остальное время посвящает на благо всех живых существ, выполняет ритуалы, проводит гадания, лечит ритуалами омовения, мантрами и практикой Чод, передает буддистское учение и посвящения. 

Запись и справки по тел.
Адм. 623-49-69
 8-903-220-69-70 подробнее

Предварительная программа ритуалов и посвящений 
1.  Це Гуг- ритуал долгой жизни и устранения препятствий связанных с потерей жизненной силы, внезапной смертью, демонами похищающими энергию, нарушением баланса элементов.
2. Посвящение Манджушри, божества мудрости. Практика Манджушри и начитывания мантры помогают развить интуицию и остроту ума, способствуют в обучении и проявлении талантов.
3.Посвящение Лхамо Норджюнма - посвящение богини богатства, женского проявления божества богатства Дзамбалы. 
4. Посвящение Будды Медицины.
5.Посвящение Будды Амитабхи - божества безмерного света, практика Будды Амитабхи продлевает жизнь, помогает переродится в чистой земле Девачен, укрепляет внутреннюю энергию.
6. Практика Пхова и коментарии. Практика пхова, это практика подготовки к осознанной смерти без страха и перерождения в Чистых Землях Будд.
7. Посвящение Симхамукхи, гневного проявления Гуру Падмасамбхавы.
Практика Симхамукхи используется для развития мужества, устранения и отбрасывания препятствий, порчи, демонических проявлений.
8. Посвящение Гесара, победоносного проявления Гуру Падмасамбхавы для подчинения препятствий и врагов. Гесар - тибетское могущественное божество власти и покорения.
9. Посвящение Ямантаки, гневного воплощения Манджушри (обсуждается с Ринпоче)
10. Посвящение Зеленой Тары.
11.  Це гуг.
12. посвящение Ченрезиг, божества сострадания, воплощением которого является Далай-Лама.
13. Посвящение Белый зонтик.
14. Чод – исцеляющая  практика
15. Посвящение и практика Пяти Гаруд, для излечения болезней насылаемых духами ЗА, ЛУ, Садаг и против эпидемий. Передача мантр Пяти Гаруд для начитывания на лекарства и на воду увеличивающее лечебный эффект.
16. Ленчаг – отдача кармических долгов, выкуп силы и здоровья у кармических должников.

ПРЕДСКАЗАНИЕ СУДЬБЫ МО, древнейшая из духовных сил, с помощью который буддийские Ламы дают ответы о решении сложных ситуации. Сначала гадающий очищает и настраивает посредством медитации свой ум, а затем уже приступает к самому гаданию.Это гадание проходит с помощью тибетского манускрипта и костей. Лама провел год в строгом затворничестве для связи с женским гневным божеством Магзорма. И во время гадания его голосом, руками и сознанием управляет Магзорма. К предсказанию прибегают во всех случаях, когда сложно принять решение или хочешь узнать будущее.

ТИБЕТСКИЙ ГОРОСКОП рассчитывает для каждого человека по дате и времени рождения, дню недели и лунному дню. Гороскоп очень точно показывает благоприятные и трудные периоды жизни. Время накопления богатства, возможную кармическую связь с божествами и возможность их активизации для помощи человеку. Также для трудных периодов показывает необходимость проведения ритуалов, способных компенсировать негативное воздействие. 

ЦЕЛИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРАКТИКИ. Пема Рандрол Ринпоче является обладателем редкой реализации в исцелении от нервных болезней и паралича связанные с духами За (Раху) и Лу (Нага), или духами местности Садаг. Буддийским монахам запрещено проводить практику очищения от духов, что бы не касаться тела женщины. Ринпоче не держит монашеских обетов и ведет жизнь йогина, не видящего различия между чистым и не чистым. Поэтому может помогать и женщинам и мужчинам без различения. Пема Рандрол Ринпоче помог многим жителям Индии и Непала в излечении болезни Раху с помощью ритуала омовения и мантр, а также лекарств тибетской медицины. К сожалению, эту болезнь возможно победить только на раннем периоде, в первый год - полтора, после появления симптомов. Является ли причиной заболевания духи можно узнать по гаданию МО.

----------

filoleg (26.10.2010), Pedma Kalzang (28.10.2010), Sam (02.11.2010), sherab (21.12.2010), Svarog (26.10.2010), Вангдраг (25.10.2010), Вангчен (26.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2010)

----------


## Вангчен

Лакшми  ,а как обстоят дела с текстами практик ?

----------


## Лакшми

Организаторы говорят, что на тибетском будут все тексты для всех желающих. Сейчас готовится перевод пховы на русский те пхова будет. Остальные тексты тоже переводются, но успеют ли все перевесьти - пока не ясно.

----------


## Вангчен

Спасибо,это хорошо.

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

на тибетском с латинской транслитерацией будут? или просто на тибетском?

----------


## Лакшми

Организаторы стараются подготовить тексты все с переводом и транслетерацией на русском, но текстов много, а времени мало. На просто тибетском тексты все точно будутдля всех желающих в ксероксе или по электронной почте, с транслетирацией тоже многовероятно будут все тексты (трансллетерация не очень много времени занимает), а с переводом будут стараться  :Smilie: )), но перевд - это самая сложная, трудоемкая и требующая ответственности работа в тибетских текстах...

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Приблизительно когда станут известны даты приезда Ринпоче?

----------


## Же Ка

да и кто организаторы на этот раз - магазин и КЦ "Белые облака"?

----------


## Же Ка

> да и кто организаторы на этот раз - магазин и КЦ "Белые облака"?


Да, Же Ка, организаторы визита Ринпоче те же - с "Белых Облаков" и в этот раз они учли свой предыдущий опыт и теперь должным образом и загодя готовятся к престоящему визиту. В частности, работы по переводу текстов практик ведутся в полном объеме. 
Это я спрашивал и видел лично  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Спасиб!  :Kiss:

----------


## Враджа

А тексты практик прошлого года будут? Или поезд ушёл?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А тексты практик прошлого года будут? Или поезд ушёл?


У вас есть тибетский текст? Если да, то можно обсудить и поговорить потом с организаторами. Заодно и другим поможете

----------

Враджа (31.10.2010)

----------


## Враджа

Нету тибетских текстов  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нету тибетских текстов


Тогда советую обратиться к организаторам. А там уже будет видно. Если у них есть нужные тексты в переводах, то вам и другим повезло. Если текстов нет, то попробуйте попросить их, чтобы  они каким-либо способом смогли испросить необходимые тексты (с прошлого посещения). Тогда можно и всё остальное обсуждать.

----------

Враджа (31.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А тексты практик прошлого года будут? Или поезд ушёл?


Обращался по вашей невысказанной просьбе к организаторам.
Ответ был простой - текстов очень много. Поэтому если вам нужны какие-либо конкретные тексты и возможно вы готовы хоть как-то спонсировать перевод таковых - пишите. Текстов очень много просто.

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

а когда будет известно расписание? какая практика какого числа и где. спасибо

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Сергей, по-моему, это информация о прошлом приезде ламы.

Кстати, форум просто шикарный. Столько перлов я давно не читал за раз  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, по-моему, это информация о прошлом приезде ламы.
> 
> Кстати, форум просто шикарный. Столько перлов я давно не читал за раз ))))


А, черт, точно. Удалю-ка я его.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

если будут теже организаторы то так же безобразно все будет организовано. Девочки хотят денег за каждое слово перевода, но и перевод скудный, (надо на шею садиться) и объяснения скудные, если сам не понимаешь о чем речьи не спросишь, то и не скажут, короче эти Надя с Леной действуют по принципу Чук и Гека: если мама не спросит, то и не скажем.
Например в прошлом году я  не без нажима добился перевода садханы Джамбхалы и то это не очень качественный и не очень рабочий текст который не все смогли записать. Только после моего настойчивого вопроса: а сколько надо начитывать, чтобы садхана начала работать, ПР раскололся (но это собств не его вина) и назвал эти большие объемы начитывания мантр. Честно говоря мне все это показалось выкачиванием денег и из слушателей и из ПР этими двумя девицами. Это чистый чес.

Ждите что цены будут запредельные, а результаты мизерные. В конечном счете жадность всегда фраеров губит, а тут еще и дхарма сама предстает в неприглядном свете.

Но самое удивительное, когда ПР написал слово ваджр на тибетском с двумя ошибками, объяснения ни у Жанны-переводчицы ни в одном словаре я не нашел. Он где-нибудь учился или с детства по кладбищам?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Насчет всего сказать не могу, но работа над текстами сейчас идет.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> если будут теже организаторы то так же безобразно все будет организовано. Девочки хотят денег за каждое слово перевода, но и перевод скудный, (надо на шею садиться) и объяснения скудные, если сам не понимаешь о чем речьи не спросишь, то и не скажут, короче эти Жанна с Леной действуют по принципу Чук и Гека: если мама не спросит, то и не скажем.
> Например в прошлом году я не без нажима добился перевода садханы Джамбхалы и то это не очень качественный и не очень рабочий текст который не все смогли записать. Только после моего настойчивого вопроса: а сколько надо начитывать, чтобы садхана начала работать, ПР раскололся (но это собств не его вина) и назвал эти большие объемы начитывания мантр. Честно говоря мне все это показалось выкачиванием денег и из слушателей и из ПР этими двумя девицами. Это чистый чес.
> 
> Ждите что цены будут запредельные, а результаты мизерные. В конечном счете жадность всегда фраеров губит, а тут еще и дхарма сама предстает в неприглядном свете.
> 
> Но самое удивительное, когда ПР написал слово ваджр на тибетском с двумя ошибками, объяснения ни у Жанны-переводчицы ни в одном словаре я не нашел. Он где-нибудь учился или с детства по кладбищам?


Неужели действительно все настолько грустно  :Frown: ?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Неужели действительно все настолько грустно ?


Это реально.

----------

Jambal Dorje (15.11.2010)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

мне понравилось как на видео где Пема Рандрол Ринпоче делает Чод, на заднем плане сидит полненькая такая девушка(переводчица), жуёт жвачку так смачно и болтает со своей подругой))) вот оно уважение))

----------

Denli (25.01.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Так, кто-нибудь что-нибудь хорошее про Ринпоче может сказать?


PS бесплатный совет тем, кто знает как пишется на тибетском слово ваджр: может, того самого, в Тибет поедите, ритуалы проводить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

по мне хороший Ринпоче, хоть и не видел его лично. Практик.

другое дело что за люди организовывают. вот девица эта не очень приятно выглядела пожевывая жвачку)


http://vkontakte.ru/video1593480_141690855?noiphone

----------

Враджа (16.11.2010), Же Ка (17.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Вспомнил. Где то в сети есть фильмец, название типа-"Тибетские(иль гималайские) йоги, кто они". Как то так, кажись.
 Там он мелькал, что то говорил. Что, не помню.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> бесплатный совет тем, кто знает как пишется на тибетском слово ваджр: может, того самого, в Тибет поедите, ритуалы проводить?


 Организаторам для более кассового сбора - нужно анонсировать как раз более востребованные для наших искушенных практиков ванги: Дзамбала, Курукулла,  побольше всяких пурб, ваз богатства (молодцы, что вот Ямантаку в этот пакет не забыли включить), гадание обязательно,  и привозить тибетских учителей хотя бы  с аттестатом шедры. )))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так, кто-нибудь что-нибудь хорошее про Ринпоче может сказать?


Он чудесный  :Smilie:

----------

Враджа (16.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> по мне хороший Ринпоче, хоть и не видел его лично. Практик.


Такие практики вынуждены гастролировать по миру и давать ванги, чтобы прокормить многочисленную свою родню и земляков. А грамотные европейцы иногда удивляются, когда  ваджрный "мастер" не может даже правильно  тибетские буквы мантры  написать.
 Сама же  ситуация с этими представлениями  выглядит удручающей, взять к примеру   представление разрушение мандалы  и продажу  лунгов на мантры  в музее Рериха.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Такие практики вынуждены гастролировать по миру и давать ванги, чтобы прокормить многочисленную свою родню и земляков. А грамотные европейцы иногда удивляются, когда  ваджрный "мастер" не может даже правильно  тибетские буквы мантры  написать.
>  Сама же  ситуация с этими представлениями  выглядит удручающей, взять к примеру   представление разрушение мандалы  и продажу  лунгов на мантры  в музее Рериха.

----------

sherab (21.12.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> по мне хороший Ринпоче, хоть и не видел его лично. Практик.


+1.

Нечего катить бочку на Ринпоче.  :Mad:  Он действительно практик. Да и объяснял все подробно, насколько это можно сделать в течении одного семинара. Несколько традиционен, но это нельзя назвать недостатком.

----------

sherab (21.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Враджа (16.11.2010), Же Ка (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Он действительно практик.


+1 

У него крепкие практические знания, спокойно может ответить на вопросы о ритуальных материалах, количестве фигур в мандале, связанных с практикой дополнительных мудрах и мантрах и т.д. Три из-за ограниченности по времени получались краткие, но это не вина Ринпоче и при желании практиковать не такое уж большое препятствие, источники информации открыты для всех. Давал лунги на тексты, которые люди приносили с собой, чтобы могли практиковать не только по коренному тексту посвящения, но и по тому, что у них самих имеется.

Странно, что опытных практиков удивила информация о том, что для обретения мантра-сиддхи нужно начитать ее в больших количествах, причем желательно в ретрите. Это общеизвестно.

Как я видел, мантры и прочее для публики записывала переводчица (которую, кстати, вроде зовут Надя, а не Жанна, если их было не две), ученица Ринпоче. Но даже если бы это сам Ринпоче писал, критиковать за орфографию учителя, у которого ты получал ванг, плохо для обетов. Не в правописании практический опыт.

В заявленные 70 выглядит, кстати, на 45.

Отдельно можно сказать о публике. Даже простирнуться перед учителем в некоторые дни сочли нужным не больше 10%, а ведь это тантрический мастер, у которого получаешь обеты.
Сколькие имеют представление об общих тантрических обетах (вроде ежедневного памятования о пустоте и т.д.) - большой вопрос. Сколькие выполняют ежедневные обязательства (очень небольшие, ПМ справедливо оценивал преданность россиян Дхарме) - еще больший. Связанное с Курукуллой обязательство иметь только одного сексуального партнера вызвало у присутствующих неодобрительное удивление.

Так что "неча на зеркало..". Как известно, учителя проявляют себя в той форме, которая доступна нам с нашими омрачениями.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Вангчен (16.11.2010), Же Ка (17.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Отдельно можно сказать о публике. Даже простирнуться перед учителем в некоторые дни сочли нужным не больше 10%, а ведь это тантрический мастер, у которого получаешь обеты.
> Сколькие имеют представление об общих тантрических обетах (вроде ежедневного памятования о пустоте и т.д.) - большой вопрос. Сколькие выполняют ежедневные обязательства (очень небольшие, ПМ справедливо оценивал преданность россиян Дхарме) - еще больший. Связанное с Курукуллой обязательство иметь только одного сексуального партнера вызвало у присутствующих неодобрительное удивление.


Именно о "публике". 
Если бы эти посвящения давались не в помещении "Белых облаков", а например в "Библио-глобус" или торговый дом "Москва", то странно было бы ожидать от посетителей этого магазина каких-то простираний. А которые в теме и совершили должные простирания - это и были те 10% от всей почтенной публики.
Поэтому "залетным" и пришедшим поглазеть, не Курукуллу надо давать, и не Ямантаку, а Ваджрасаттву и  Авалокитешвару, уж шестислоговую как-нибудь смогут начитывать, а не ожидать от публики, что та будет выполнять ежедневные обязательства.
 Если уж для большинства  нондро  делать неинтересно, а только "высокие" и "тайные" учения подавай,  ламу им привези - да чтоб практики подчинения дал и  ритуалы богатства,  и побыстрее )). А если Ямантака так тебе ценен, если есть связь, если испытываешь веру и преданность, то и до Калмыкии или Бурятии доберешься и получишь ванг и комметарии.
Нечего на публику удивляться,  коли пришли в "цирк". Извините, за резкость.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Нечего на публику удивляться, коли пришли в "цирк". Извините, за резкость.


Не извиняйтесь, я не удивляюсь - просто отмечаю кармические закономерности. К сожалению, о коренных обетах очень смутное представление иногда имеют и "бывалые" буддисты. Некоторые из непростиравшихся именно так себя и позиционируют. А уж про массовое желание практиковать божества "повыше" и "погрознее" всем форумом давно плачем.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (16.11.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Так, кто-нибудь что-нибудь хорошее про Ринпоче может сказать?
> 
> 
> PS бесплатный совет тем, кто знает как пишется на тибетском слово ваджр: может, того самого, в Тибет поедите, ритуалы проводить?


грубовато, Т., ты не врубился что писали об организаторах.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Странно, что опытных практиков удивила информация о том, что для обретения мантра-сиддхи нужно начитать ее в больших количествах, причем желательно в ретрите. Это общеизвестно


вы все напутали, речь идет не о приобретнии сиддхи а о действенности ритуала в каждом отдельном случае и для этого надо знать не вообще что надо много делать а конкретные цифры, то ли 1000, то ли 100 000, то ли 1 000 000 000. Есть разница?




> Как я видел, мантры и прочее для публики записывала переводчица (которую, кстати, вроде зовут Надя, а не Жанна, если их было не две), ученица Ринпоче. Но даже если бы это сам Ринпоче писал, критиковать за орфографию учителя, у которого ты получал ванг, плохо для обетов. Не в правописании практический опыт


.
опять не по делу, речь шла о том что я видел а не вы, так вот когда он написал имя, то Надя не могла пояснить почему такой вариант странный,и очевидно неверный. Это не к критике а к вопросу, чему обучался, то есть может быть практик но с грамматикой слабовато, хотя читал книги с листа которые я ему давал. Это не столько критика, сколько удивление и мое отношение к нему не очень меняет.




> Отдельно можно сказать о публике. Даже простирнуться перед учителем в некоторые дни сочли нужным не больше 10%, а ведь это тантрический мастер, у которого получаешь обеты.


слово простирнуться это обычный стиль?





> Сколькие имеют представление об общих тантрических обетах (вроде ежедневного памятования о пустоте и т.д.) - большой вопрос. Сколькие выполняют ежедневные обязательства (очень небольшие, ПМ справедливо оценивал преданность россиян Дхарме) - еще больший.


какие обеты когда был организован чистый чес.




> Связанное с Курукуллой обязательство иметь только одного сексуального партнера вызвало у присутствующих неодобрительное удивление.


блин как вы о присутствующих по доброму думаете, а говоря вашим языком, они же еще и ваши ваджарные братья и сестры, сбавьте высокомерие

----------


## Svarog

> грубовато, Т., ты не врубился что писали об организаторах.


С., извини, если грубо получилось. Я хотел только немного разрядить атмосферу.
Если ты считаешь, что принципиально важным критерием реализаций Учителя и его полезности ученикам является его тибетско-язычная грамотность, то безусловно, твое недоумение очень обоснованно. Лично я не считаю это принципиальным критерием, поэтому шутливо посоветовал то что посоветовал, опять таки, зная твою серьезную теоритическую подготовку по многим вопросам тантризма.
Так что еще раз извиняюсь.

Тем не менее, для меня не совсем понятно в сухом остатке, является ли, с твоей точки зрения, Драгоценный Пема Рандрол Ринпоче достойным Учителем.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (17.11.2010), Алексей Шумилин (17.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Лень, я тебя предупреждал, чтобы ты заканчивал холиварить?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Тем не менее, для меня не совсем понятно в сухом остатке, является ли, с твоей точки зрения, Драгоценный Пема Рандрол Ринпоче достойным Учителем.


Дорогой, так же как я спрашивал тебя о твоей жизни и тебе не понравилось, так и отношения к учителям дело интимное подобно отношению к женщинам и это не вербализуемо. Тут как раз тот случай : "мысль изреченная есть ложь", конечно не совсем и не всегда, но огрубление сильное всегда, так как слово рассекает целостную реальность, так что зачастую лучше молчать чем говорить. Это впрочем в тему: "за что вы девушки нирвану любите" и к вопросу о женской нирване

----------


## Svarog

> Дорогой, так же как я спрашивал тебя о твоей жизни и тебе не понравилось, так и отношения к учителям дело интимное подобно отношению к женщинам и это не вербализуемо. Тут как раз тот случай : "мысль изреченная есть ложь", конечно не совсем и не всегда, но огрубление сильное всегда, так как слово рассекает целостную реальность, так что зачастую лучше молчать чем говорить. Это впрочем в тему: "за что вы девушки нирвану любите" и к вопросу о женской нирване


Красиво сказано, только зачем тогда вербализировать то, что Учитель якобы неправильно написал слово ваджр? Ведь писалось же это тобой с какой то целью, а т.к. я не понял цель, вот и спросил.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (17.11.2010), Же Ка (17.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Jambal Dorje, мое сообщение попало под чистку, поэтому вкратце просто повторю общий смысл: я с вами не спорю, а просто описываю свое видение ПР и его передач. Был на нескольких (которые счел достаточно редкими и важными), получил ванг, лунг и краткое три, потом по всем практикам нашел развернутые наставления и соотв. тексты. Требования по практике пока удается выполнять. 

Денежные требования организатора Лены и жвачка переводчицы Нади "счастью" не помешали. Учителя скромно считаю квалифицированным и хорошим.

Про обеты также есть мнение, что организаторы организаторами, а тантрический мастер тантрическим мастером.

"Высокомерие" и "апломб" вроде не проявлял, просто описывал наблюдения, но впредь буду бдить усерднее

----------

Алексей Шумилин (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> опять не по делу, речь шла о том что я видел а не вы, так вот когда он написал имя, то Надя не могла пояснить почему такой вариант странный,и очевидно неверный. Это не к критике а к вопросу, чему обучался, то есть может быть практик но с грамматикой слабовато, хотя читал книги с листа которые я ему давал. Это не столько критика, сколько удивление и мое отношение к нему не очень меняет.
> слово простирнуться это обычный стиль?
> какие обеты когда был организован чистый чес.


Насколько мне известно, переводчица никогда не критикует и не исправляет Ринпоче, во первых это не вежливо, и критика учителей  нарушает самаи. Если Вы не считаете Учителя совершенным воплощением всех Будд и Йидамов, Вы просто уходите и не получаете у него посвящения. 
Простирания -это не стиль, а выражения почтения перед троном Будды и Тремя Драгоценностями. В древней Индии изображения Будды не были распространнены, и символом буддийского учения являлся трон.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насколько мне известно, переводчица никогда не критикует и не исправляет Ринпоче, во первых это не вежливо, и критика учителей  нарушает самаи.


Поправлять в некоторых мелочах (например грамматика) вовсе не зазорно. Просто надо делать в корректной форме. Нарушения самаи при этом не будет.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Поправлять в некоторых мелочах (например грамматика) вовсе не зазорно. Просто надо делать в корректной форме. Нарушения самаи при этом не будет.


согласен, относительно учителей они все разные, просто в одном специалисты, в другом нет, надо смотреть на них трезво, в этом деле тоже должна быть срединность и умеренность.  Об этом и Цзонгкхапа в 1томе Ламрима пишет, когда ты в чемто не согласен с учителем, то следует проявить уважение, но поступить по своему. Это сложный момент но решаемый. Я предпочитал вьедливо выяснять выяснять все детали.От этого больше толку, чем благоговейно промолчать ничего не поняв. Сейчас к сожалению языковой барьер не позволяет это делать, но вот Коля Ахмеров пример очень добросовестного переводчика, который воспринимает свое дело как служение. У него многому можно поучиться.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Красиво сказано, только зачем тогда вербализировать то, что Учитель якобы неправильно написал слово ваджр? Ведь писалось же это с какой то целью, а т.к. я не понял цель, вот и спросил.


это скорее к тому что он больше практик чем  теоретик, примерно как есть в науке теоретики и экспериментаторы со своими характерными стилями мышления и познаниями.
ну а слово ваджр он действительно неправильно написал и потому я предположил, что ему больше пришлось дамару работать чем пером.


тут всегда вспоминается пример учителя ННР, который толком то и не разбирался как давать посвящение ННР и ННР за него совершал некоторые ритуальные действия, но был прекрасным практиком и вроде именно его ННР считает своим коренным учителем по дзогчену. 

Сами учителя в таких случаях по доброму подшучивают друг над другом но это не умаляет их квалификации в др вещах, поскольку есть главные и второстепенные моменты.


один из учителей в кумпенлинге вообще произнес такую странную речь под конец ретрита что у вас русских есть своя религия, которая не хуже и не лучше буддизма, что у всех челюсть отвалилась, но это не отменяет его квалификации по изложенному до этого

----------

Svarog (17.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Мечтаю выучить (уже  начала учить) тибетский, английским правда хорошо владею, по русски пишу с ошибками, когда тороплюсь. Деловые письма проверяю в ворде.
100% грамотность не является необходимой мне на работе.

 Но мне бы никогда не пришло в голову поправлять Ринпоче, или указывать кому-то грубо на ошибки пока я сама не получу РАВНОГО образования. Ну как переводчик, или как Ринпоче  :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Другое дело характер, он у всех разный, у кого-то хороший и терпиливый, а у кого-то вспыльчивый и вредный.
Я например была на проводах Ринпоче в аэропорту, он очень благодарил оганизаторов, и потом купил в Непале кусочек земли под храм (который он собирается строить). Я была в июле и своими глазами видела землю, и Ринпоче говорил, что благодаря поездке в Россию начала сбываться  мечта его отца о постройке храма Гуру Ринпоче. 
Все монастыри строятся на подношения верующих, на эти же подношения живут монахи и нгагпы (сангха) и распростроняют Учение Будды (Дхарму). Просто в буддийских странах миряне очень много жертвуют монастырям, это приносит много заслуг. И те, кто занимается бизнесом, не отрекся от мирского и не имеет много времени на практику видят в пожертвованиях сангхе большую пользу. 
И посвящения должны проходить не только для "своих" в буддийских центрах, а желательно бы в Библио-Глобусе. Как иначе не-буддисты узают о буддизме ? Не всем хочется умные книжки читать. И кто-то приходит просто из любопытства посмотреть, а потом становится буддистом и тд. Может поэтому о обьяснения были такие, что бы практиковать было просто ? Сел и практикуешь ! 
Мне кстати отксерили текст на тибетском, когда я попросила. Может быть дело в вежливом обращении, которое всем понятно и приятно  :Smilie:  !?

----------

Yeshe_Damo (17.11.2010), Враджа (17.11.2010), Же Ка (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мечтаю выучить (уже  начала учить) тибетский, английским правда хорошо владею, по русски пишу с ошибками, когда тороплюсь. Деловые письма проверяю в ворде.
> 100% грамотность не является необходимой мне на работе.
> 
> Но мне бы никогда не пришло в голову поправлять Ринпоче, или указывать кому-то грубо на ошибки пока я сама не получу РАВНОГО образования. Ну как переводчик, или как Ринпоче


Бывают разные ситуации. Но если подходить нормально, то нормально ответят.
Ну а ошибки в текстах - это тоже интересная тема. И к сожалению не редкая.

----------

Аким Иваныч (17.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> И посвящения должны проходить не только для "своих" в буддийских центрах, а желательно бы в Библио-Глобусе. Как иначе не-буддисты узают о буддизме ? Не всем хочется умные книжки читать. И кто-то приходит просто из любопытства посмотреть, а потом становится буддистом и тд. Может поэтому о обьяснения были такие, что бы практиковать было просто ? Сел и практикуешь ! 
> !?


лубок можно сделать и из буддизма, чего и добивается Лакшми, почему бы тогда среди пьяной публики в Распутине не давать посвящения, надо хоть какуюто меру знать.
Что в Библиоглобусе что в ресторане посвящения, все едино, это называется бисер метать.

если бы все деньги пошли ПР, то не только маленький кусочек земли купил а уже и храм отстроил




> Мне кстати отксерили текст на тибетском, когда я попросила. Может быть дело в вежливом обращении, которое всем понятно и приятно


кстати и с текстом происходила таже история, вначале обещали всем сделать, потом пришлось выбивать текст из организаторов.

----------


## Лакшми

> лубок можно сделать и из буддизма, чего и добивается Лакшми, почему бы тогда среди пьяной публики в Распутине не давать посвящения, надо хоть какуюто меру знать.
> Что в Библиоглобусе что в ресторане посвящения, все едино, это называется бисер метать.
> если бы все деньги пошли ПР, то не только маленький кусочек земли купил а уже и храм отстроил
> кстати и с текстом происходила таже история, вначале обещали всем сделать, потом пришлось выбивать текст из организаторов.


Добиваетесь -это вы, а я просто прошу и ко мне все приходит. В ресторанах посвящения давать это слишком, а в книжном магазине  и этническом клубе вполне нормально. В Москве нет специальных буддийских храмов, и центров с залами для Учений, как в Сингапуре и др.буддийских странах, а были бы, то не факт, что Ламу не пренадлежащего к линии монастыря пригласили бы. 
Что же ждать будем когда это благоприятное время наступит ??? 
Или буддизм должен распростронятся как рок-музыка в 60тых, на квартирах, подпольно, в узком кругу, с задернутыми шторами ? 
В общем правительство РФ к этому и стремится. 
Вы как себе представляете, все посвящения должны проходить в Кунпенлинге?
 А ехать туда 2 часа без пробок?  8 по пробкам?
 Если бы Библиоглобус организовал буддийские мероприятия, то всем было бы удобно добираться, да еще и люди  себе книжек по буддизму купили.
 Это плохо ?
Как-то на прогулке с племянником в парке один человек мне сказал, что в Непале и Индии все очень дешево, и королевский дворец можно купить за 500баксов. У Вас наверное такая же информация. А Вы там были ? Если нет, то в интернете можно на анг.языке найти любую информацию.
Не смотря на бедность Непала, земля в долине Катманду очень дорогая, а вот строительство действительно дешево из-за дешевизны труда, и кирпича, цемента. 
У меня от Ваших постов создается впечатдение, что Вас лично что-то задело, и просто злословите, не имея никакого представления о предмете. И женщины в буддизме  :Wink:  Вас тоже раздражают :Cry: .
Да, переводчица надменна. И не было книжек с практиками к посвящениям.
 А других злостных преступлений и недостатков я например не заметила, ни за Ринпоче, ни за организаторами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Давайте попробуем без переходов на личности. Хорошо?

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Sorry ! OK !

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В ресторанах посвящения давать это слишком, а в книжном магазине  и этническом клубе вполне нормально. 
>  Если бы Библиоглобус организовал буддийские мероприятия, то всем было бы удобно добираться, да еще и люди  себе книжек по буддизму купили.
>  Это плохо ?


В книжных магазинах можно устраивать буддийские лекции, например по 4-м Благородным Истинам, делать презентации буддийских книг . Но тантрические посвящения проводить - это не подходит по многим соображениям. Их лучше проводить именно в культурных центрах или в арендуемых залах. 
Мне кажется, что Вы путаете понятия - лекции по Дхарме и тантрические посвящения. На тантрические посвящения нужно приходить не из любопытства, а с преднамереннным настроем,  и тем более это не тусовочный клуб.  
 Буддизм не занимается миссионерством. Про расстояния - и  свободное время  - это странно слышать. Уж извольте чем-нибудь пожертвовать в своей жизни.  Думаю, что для большинства  не составит  проблемы купить билет на автобус из Москвы  до Элисты и найти на это мероприятие дня три, это например.

----------

Svarog (18.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

> В книжных магазинах можно устраивать буддийские лекции, например по 4-м Благородным Истинам, делать презентации буддийских книг . Но тантрические посвящения проводить - это не подходит по многим соображениям. Их лучше проводить именно в культурных центрах или в арендуемых залах. 
> Мне кажется, что Вы путаете понятия - лекции по Дхарме и тантрические посвящения. На тантрические посвящения нужно приходить не из любопытства, а с преднамереннным настроем,  и тем более это не тусовочный клуб.  
>  Буддизм не занимается миссионерством. Про расстояния - и  свободное время  - это странно слышать. Уж извольте чем-нибудь пожертвовать в своей жизни.  Думаю, что для большинства  не составит  проблемы купить билет на автобус из Москвы  до Элисты и найти на это мероприятие дня три, это например.


А как же Падмасамбхава в Тибете ?   Чистый пример миссионерства, что бы Учение совсем не угасло. И в том же Тибете и Индии посвящения и благословения для обычных людей дают гораздо чаще, чем Учения. Многие простые люди с трудом воспринимают филосовские лекции, и часто засыпают и скучают, а на посвящения приходят тк это благословение Линии Приемственности и укрепление связи с Учением, так же просто присутствие на некоторях посвящениях продлевает срок жизни, и помогает узнать природу ума во время умирания. Хотя конечно философские Учения тоже очень важны. К счастью в России и посвящения передадают и Учения. В Облака кстати приходило много буддистов, и не буддистов, но все казались искрине верящими в путь Будды, я не заметила, что бы кто-то просто пришел потусоватся или как-то не уважительно вел. У них в последние время часто буддийские мероприятия проходят лекции и посвящения. 
Свободное время - это не бред, я работаю на мирской работе, и попадаю только на те Учения, которые проходят вечером или в выходные. Если бы мое отречение было больше, то мне пришлось бы бросить работу, семью. Не все пока расстались с мирским  :Smilie: . Идеально бы все бросить и уехать на Восток, учить язык, практиковать. Не каждый может на такое решится.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Напоминаю, что тема называется 
*Пема Рандрол Ринпоче снова посетит Москву в ноябре.* 

Если есть сильное желание поругаться, то попробуйте на другом ресурсе или хотя бы в личке. При продолжении беседы в таком стиле - тема будет почищена и возможно закрыта.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Напоминаю, что тема называется 
> *Пема Рандрол Ринпоче снова посетит Москву в ноябре.* 
> 
> Если есть сильное желание поругаться, то попробуйте на другом ресурсе или хотя бы в личке. При продолжении беседы в таком стиле - тема будет почищена и возможно закрыта.


Олег, ну дай хоть расписания дождемся  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, ну дай хоть расписания дождемся


Дождётесь. Только слегка успокоиться надо.
Сейчас как раз сижу и с текстами разбираюсь  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.11.2010), Враджа (22.11.2010), Лакшми (20.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дополнительно новости.
Ринпоче также будет передавать практики (а может и ванги) Авалокитешвары, Гесара и Симкамукхи.

----------


## Карма Палджор

*РИНПОЧЕ ПЕМА  РАНДРОЛ
22  НОЯБРЯ  - 9 ФЕВРАЛЯ
РИТУАЛЫ
ПОСВЯЩЕНИЯ
ПРЕДСКАЗАНИЕ СУДЬБЫ МО*


Ринпоче Пема Рандрол следует учению Будды в традиции Лонг Чен Нингтик и Чоцок Цогле Ринчен Тренгва. 
Четыре месяца в каждом году он проводит в строгом ретрите в Гималаях, а остальное время посвящает на благо всех живых существ, выполняет ритуалы, проводит гадания, лечит ритуалами омовения, мантрами и практикой Чод, передает буддистское учение и посвящения.

22 ноября 19.00
Встреча с Ринпоче 
Вход свободный

26 ноября 19.00
Це Гуг- ритуал долгой жизни и устранения препятствий

Запись и справки по тел.
Адм. 623-49-69
8-903-220-69-70   

Расписание ноя-дек.
(Могут быть изменения, уточняйте у организаторов)

22 ноя - 19.00 Втреча с Ринпоче (ВХОД СВОБОДНЫЙ)
26-ноя 19.00 Це Гуг- ритуал долгой жизни и устранения препятствий связанных с потерей жизненной силы, внезапной смертью, демонами похищающими энергию, нарушением баланса элементов.

  1 дек – 19.00 Посвящение Зеленой Тары. Зеленая Тара считается женской покровительницей Тибета и защитницей от восьми великих страхов, а также покровительницей семейного очага и покорительницей непреодолимых препятствий. У Зеленой Тары 21 проявление и каждое из проявлений символизирует разные виды активности.

2-5 дек. (Ритритный центр Кунпэнлинг, Подмосковье) Краткий ритрит по Практике Пхова. Практика подготовки к осознанной смерти без страха и перерождение в Чистых землях Будд. 

5 дек. 11.00 (Ритритный центр Кунпэнлинг, Подмосковье) Посвящение Лхамо Норджюнма – богини богатства, женского проявления божества богатства Дзамбалы. 

10 дек 19.00 Посвящение Белый зонтик. От плохих снов и тревожащих духов. Также помогает при депрессиях и психических расстройствах.

22 дек 19.00 Посвящение Манджушри, божества мудрости. Практика Манджушри и начитывания мантры помогают развить интуицию и остроту ума, способствуют в обучении и проявлении талантов.

29 декабря 19.00 – Посвящение Будды Амитабхи – божества безмерного света, практика Будды Амитабхи продлевает жизнь, помогает переродиться в чистой земле Девачен, укрепляет внутреннюю энергию. 

__________________________________________________
Стоимость участия в каждом из посвящений 1500 руб. ___________________________________________________________________________________ 

Предварительная программа ритуалов и посвящений
1.  Це Гуг- ритуал долгой жизни и устранения препятствий связанных с потерей жизненной силы, внезапной смертью, демонами похищающими энергию, нарушением баланса элементов.
2. Посвящение Манджушри, божества мудрости. Практика Манджушри и начитывания мантры помогают развить интуицию и остроту ума, способствуют в обучении и проявлении талантов.
3.Посвящение Лхамо Норджюнма - посвящение богини богатства, женского проявления божества богатства Дзамбалы.
4. Посвящение Будды Медицины.
5.Посвящение Будды Амитабхи - божества безмерного света, практика Будды Амитабхи продлевает жизнь, помогает переродится в чистой земле Девачен, укрепляет внутреннюю энергию.
6. Практика Пхова и коментарии. Практика пхова, это практика подготовки к осознанной смерти без страха и перерождения в Чистых Землях Будд.
7. Посвящение Симхамукхи, гневного проявления Гуру Падмасамбхавы.
Практика Симхамукхи используется для развития мужества, устранения и отбрасывания препятствий, порчи, демонических проявлений.
8. Посвящение Гесара, победоносного проявления Гуру Падмасамбхавы для подчинения препятствий и врагов. Гесар - тибетское могущественное божество власти и покорения.
9. Посвящение Ямантаки, гневного воплощения Манджушри (обсуждается с Ринпоче)
10. Посвящение Зеленой Тары.
11.  Це гуг.
12. посвящение Ченрезиг, божества сострадания, воплощением которого является Далай-Лама.
13. Посвящение Белый зонтик.
14. Чод – исцеляющая  практика
15. Посвящение и практика Пяти Гаруд, для излечения болезней насылаемых духами ЗА, ЛУ, Садаг и против эпидемий. Передача мантр Пяти Гаруд для начитывания на лекарства и на воду увеличивающее лечебный эффект.
16. Ленчаг – отдача кармических долгов, выкуп силы и здоровья у кармических должников.

ПРЕДСКАЗАНИЕ СУДЬБЫ МО, древнейшая из духовных сил, с помощью который буддийские Ламы дают ответы о решении сложных ситуации. Сначала гадающий очищает и настраивает посредством медитации свой ум, а затем уже приступает к самому гаданию.Это гадание проходит с помощью тибетского манускрипта и костей. Лама провел год в строгом затворничестве для связи с женским гневным божеством Магзорма. И во время гадания его голосом, руками и сознанием управляет Магзорма. К предсказанию прибегают во всех случаях, когда сложно принять решение или хочешь узнать будущее.

ТИБЕТСКИЙ ГОРОСКОП рассчитывает для каждого человека по дате и времени рождения, дню недели и лунному дню. Гороскоп очень точно показывает благоприятные и трудные периоды жизни. Время накопления богатства, возможную кармическую связь с божествами и возможность их активизации для помощи человеку. Также для трудных периодов показывает необходимость проведения ритуалов, способных компенсировать негативное воздействие.

ЦЕЛИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРАКТИКИ. Пема Рандрол Ринпоче является обладателем редкой реализации в исцелении от нервных болезней и паралича связанные с духами За (Раху) и Лу (Нага), или духами местности Садаг. Буддийским монахам запрещено проводить практику очищения от духов, что бы не касаться тела женщины. Ринпоче не держит монашеских обетов и ведет жизнь йогина, не видящего различия между чистым и не чистым. Поэтому может помогать и женщинам и мужчинам без различения. Пема Рандрол Ринпоче помог многим жителям Индии и Непала в излечении болезни Раху с помощью ритуала омовения и мантр, а также лекарств тибетской медицины. К сожалению, эту болезнь возможно победить только на раннем периоде, в первый год - полтора, после появления симптомов. Является ли причиной заболевания духи можно узнать по гаданию МО.

----------

Же Ка (22.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Дополнение расписания:
Расписание ноябрь - декабрь (могут быть изменения в расписании, уточняйте у организаторов: тел 8-903-220-6970)

22 ноя - 19.00 Встреча с Ринпоче (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка 4, м. Китай-город) (ВХОД СВОБОДНЫЙ)

26-ноя 19.00 Це Гуг- ритуал долгой жизни и устранения препятствий связанных с потерей жизненной силы, внезапной смертью, демонами похищающими энергию, нарушением баланса элементов. (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка,4. Метро Китай город, стоимость 1500р. http://clouds.ru/content/view/4262/88888912/)

1 дек - 19.00 Посвящение Зеленой Тары. Зеленая Тара считается женской покровительницей Тибета и защитницей от восьми великих страхов, а также покровительницей семейного очага и покорительницей непреодолимых препятствий. У Зеленой Тары 21 проявление и каждое из проявлений символизирует разные виды активности. (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка,4. Метро Китай город, стоимость 1500р.)

2-5 дек. (Ритритный центр Кунпэнлинг, Подмосковье) Краткий ритрит по Практике Пхова. Практика подготовки к осознанной смерти без страха и перерождение в Чистых землях Будд. .(Ритритный центр Кунпэнлинг, Подмосковье http://www.kunphenling.ru/)

5 дек. 11.00 Посвящение Лхамо Норджюнма - богини богатства, женского проявления божества богатства Дзамбалы.(Ритритный центр Кунпэнлинг, Подмосковье http://www.kunphenling.ru/)

10 дек 19.00 Посвящение Белый зонтик. От плохих снов и тревожащих духов. Также помогает при депрессиях и психических расстройствах. (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка,4. Метро Китай город, стоимость 1500р.)

22 дек 19.00 Посвящение Манджушри, божества мудрости. Практика Манджушри и начитывания мантры помогают развить интуицию и остроту ума, способствуют в обучении и проявлении талантов. (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка,4. Метро Китай город, стоимость 1500р.)

24 или 25 декабря Посвящение Дзамбалы (Божества Богаства)
Дата, время и место уточняется.

29 декабря 19.00 - Посвящение Будды Амитабхи - божества безмерного света, практика Будды Амитабхи продлевает жизнь, помогает переродиться в чистой земле Девачен, укрепляет внутреннюю энергию. (Место проведения: Белые Облака, Покровка,4. Метро Китай город, стоимость 1500р.)

----------

Yeshe_Damo (22.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (22.11.2010), Же Ка (22.11.2010), Ниэллон (01.12.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Сегодня (после вопросов-ответов) Ринпоче дал устную передачу на краткое нендро, составленное ЕС Дуджомом Ринпоче. 

Текст (транскрипция и перевод): здесь (pdf) или  здесь (веб)

Наставления Кхенчена Палдена Шераба Ринпоче (в пер. Кхенпо Цеванга Донгьяла Ринпоче на англ.)

По этому же нендро есть знаменитая книга Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче (в записи Джейн Тромге), но у меня, к сожалению, только в бумажном виде.

----------

Артем Тараненко (22.11.2010), Же Ка (22.11.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> По этому же нендро есть знаменитая книга Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче (в записи Джейн Тромге), но у меня, к сожалению, только в бумажном виде.


Эта книга у нас разьве переводилась или она у Вас в оригинале на английском?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Эта книга у нас разьве переводилась или она у Вас в оригинале на английском?


В оригинале.

----------


## Карма Палджор

*Внимание!*

Для тех, кто придет на Цегуг и другие ритуалы или посвящения.
Организаторы просили сообщить, что в эти дни нельзя есть мясо.

*Дополнительное объявление про пхову*

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Всем заинтересованным в практике Пхова в Кунпэнлинге со 2-5 декабря,
ПРОСЬБА ЗАПИСАТЬСЯ , БЕЗ ДОСТАТОЧНОГО КОЛИЧЕСТВА УЧАСТНИКОВ РИТРИТ НЕ СОСТОИТЬСЯ!!! (Тел. 8-903-220-69-70 Елена)*
*
СЛЕДИТЕ ЗА РАСПИСАНИЕМ, МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЯ НОРДЖЮНМЫ МОЖЕТ ИЗМЕНИТЬСЯ-- в случае если Пхова отмениться, посвящение будет в Москве.*

----------


## Же Ка

> *Дополнительное объявление про пхову*
> ...


Олег, а расписания (предварительного) на Пхову нет никакого у организаторов или и так всё всем понятно, типа, со второго декабря и "до знаков"? =)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, а расписания (предварительного) на Пхову нет никакого у организаторов или и так всё всем понятно, типа, со второго декабря и "до знаков"? =)


У меня нет другой информации, но вроде как телефон указан. Можно позвонить и уточнить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Сергей Хос и Svarog
Обсудите это в привате или создайте другую тему, поскольку вопрос в общем-то интересный и периодически всплывает в разных местах и здесь и на других форумах. Действительно интересно чем является попытка посчитать деньги в кармане другого 
 :Smilie: 

Так как к теме это не относится, сообщения будут удалены. Возможно потом сообщения будут перенесены в тему, которую вы создадите.

----------

Svarog (26.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер (да и не только)

Небольшая просьба продолжить обсуждение тонкостей проповедей в другой ветке.
Это как бы не совсем по теме.

Сообщения не по теме будут удалены.

----------


## Святослав

filoleg, не надо, просто создадим новую тему и переместим все обсуждения по этому поводу Туда - слишком интересные мысли (что-бы уничтожать) :Smilie: 

Всем, кто был на Це-Гуге: очень интересные и подробные комментарии на мантры Амитаюса http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Co...tayus/0001.pdf

Так-же хотел узнать, кто-нибудь из присутствующих вёл запись действия на диктофон? В частности, интересна длинная визуализация, преданная Ринпоче: спохватился записывать - но уже оказалось поздно  :Big Grin:  Или может быть кто-то для себя успел записать?

----------


## Святослав

Ну вот! Не успел!  :Mad:

----------


## Святослав

Пожалуй. Я бы тоже поучаствовал.

----------


## Цзы

Посвящение какой именно формы Манджушри?

----------


## Ниэллон

По поводу прибывания Ламы в Нижнем Новгороде...
Вот о﻿кончательное расписание мероприятий:

Место проведения: Экоцентр "МиРАйЯ", ул Алексеевская, д. 41.
Берите с собой вторую обувь.

12 декабря - в 17 первая встреча-знакомство с Ринпоче. 
Вход свободный. Можно принести четки для освящения. Готовьте ваши вопросы.

﻿13 декабря (Пн.) - 18:30 *Будда Медицины*  (В этот день не есть мяса).
14 декабря (Вт.) - 18:30 *Хайягрива*.
15 декабря (Ср.) - 18:30 *Падмасамбава*. С собой приносите  фрукты, сладости, печенье.
16 декабря (Чт.) - 18:30 *Манжушри* и Сутра Запредельной Мудрости (Не есть мяса).
17 декабря (Пт.) -  18:30 *Ченрезиг* (Не есть мяса). С собой приносите фрукты, сладости, печенье.
17 декабря (Пт.) -  20:30 *Ритуал Чод* (Не есть мяса).
18 декабря (Сб.) -  11:00 *Ваджрапани*.
18 декабря (Сб.) -  16:30 *Ритуал Ленчаг* (Не есть мяса) . Для ритуала принести с собой небольшой кусочек мяса или мясного фарша и влажные салфетки, что бы вытереть руки.
19 декабря (Вс.) - 11:00 *Зеленая Тара* (Не есть мяса).
19 декабря (Вс.) - 17:00 *Ритуал Це Гуг* (Не есть мяса).

Приветствуется, если на все Ритуалы и посвящения вы принесете с собой фрукты и сладости для Цога. (Ринпоче освятит продукты и вы их совместно покушаете). На посвящения Падмасамбавы и Ченрезига фрукты, сладости, печенья для Цога приносите обязательно! (На все остальные - по желанию)

Оплата участия в каждом посвящении - 1 тыс руб.
Оплата участия в каждом ритуале - 1.5 тыс руб.
Для тех, кто посещает все три ритуала, оплата - 3 тыс за три ритуала.

Уточнение информации и обязательная запись по почте: shastalka@yandex.ru, по тел. 8-903-84-69-993 Наталия.

----------


## Denli

> 12 декабря - в 17 первая встреча-знакомство с Ринпоче. 
> Вход свободный. Можно принести четки для освящения. Готовьте ваши вопросы.
> 
> ﻿13 декабря (Пн.) - 18:30 *Будда Медицины*  (В этот день не есть мяса).
> 14 декабря (Вт.) - 18:30 *Хайягрива*.
> 15 декабря (Ср.) - 18:30 *Падмасамбава*. С собой приносите  фрукты, сладости, печенье.
> 16 декабря (Чт.) - 18:30 *Манжушри* и Сутра Запредельной Мудрости (Не есть мяса).
> 17 декабря (Пт.) -  18:30 *Ченрезиг* (Не есть мяса). С собой приносите фрукты, сладости, печенье.
> 17 декабря (Пт.) -  20:30 *Ритуал Чод* (Не есть мяса).
> ...


Здорово похоже на прайс-лист...

----------

Алексей Шумилин (19.12.2010), Джигме (12.04.2011), Читтадхаммо (18.12.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Здорово похоже на прайс-лист...


В принципе это  и есть прайс лист,но все по честному -потребителю все  понятно ,все расценки есть.

----------

Denli (18.12.2010), Алексей Шумилин (19.12.2010), Джигме (12.04.2011)

----------


## Алексей Шумилин

печально всё это

----------


## Карма Палджор

Небольшое сообщение для тех, кто был на ретрите и не смог получить тексты. 
Так как почти все (по крайней мере большинство) тексты есть и в электронном виде, то могу их выложить для скачивания.

----------

